# mshflexgrid (VB6)



## DerStauner (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte mich ein bisschen mit mshflexgrid vertraut machen.

Nun, ich habe das Grid mit der Datasource zusammengebunden, und die Spalten, die ich im Properties selektiert habe, erscheinen auch.

Meine Fragen:

1. Wie kann ich die Spaltenbreite ändern, um die Daten im vollen Umfang erscheinen zu lassen?

2. Wie kann ich die Namen der Columnheaders ändern, damit nicht die DataFields-Namen aus der Datenbank drauf sind?

3. Wie kann ich das machen, dass jede zweite Zeile eine andere Farbe hat?

4. Kann ich die Daten in der Tabelle per Klick auf einen Column sortieren, oder muss ich es im Code selber machen?

Danke für eure Antworten.

MfG

DerStauner


----------



## Alex F. (22. Juli 2008)

zu 1 kann ich dir auf die schnelle nicht sagen
zu 2 das einfachste ist hier die "Spalten" mittels AS im SQL zu benennen z.b.
     Select nn as [Name] From Tabelle
zu 3 bei einigen Grids gibt es dafür die Eigenschaft BackcolorOdd - BackcolorEven
   ich weiss aber nicht ob es das MSHFlexGrid kann
zu 4 musst du selber machen 

Grüsse bb


----------



## ronaldh (22. Juli 2008)

Ergänzung zu 1:

Da gibt es die Eigenschaft ColWidth, z.B.:


```
With MSHFlexGrid1
      .ColWidth(0) = .Width / 4
   End With
```


----------

